# Advise on PX4 Storm 40 Compact



## pochos (Dec 17, 2010)

I am considering the Beretta PX4 Compact in 40 cal.
What is the mag capacity of this gun I have read 10-14 rounds not certain which is correct.
Also are they trigger variations offered for this pistol and is it comfortable for as a CCW.
I detest guns that rattle is the Beretta a quite gun when shaken..?
Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Never have shot one, but handled one, didn't notice any rattle............it takes 12 rds. in .40. but will accept full size mags in 14 or 17 rd.


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a cx4 .40 and 2 px4 subcompact .40 and I love them all. The sub has 10rnd mags and the compact has 12. The full size comes with 14 like my cx4. They will all except all the bigger mags. I can put 14 or 17 round mags in the subcompact. Lol. Had to try it. The guns themselves don't rattle. Every once in a while you'll get a rattle in so e of the mags when there not full loaded. But the mags can be fully disassembled and look over. I just haven't taken the time to work out a fix yet. But I only have 2 mags that do that out of 12 differ ant mags of all sizes


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very wise decision indeed. In my opinion a great CCW, and a very, very, good shooter. You will probably only see the DA/SA, type F version which in my opinion is one of the best DA pulls out there, short, light and crisp. I can honestly say unlike other DA pulls I can shoot the PX4's DA as well as the SA.


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw the same video you likely saw with the pistol rattle. My PX4SC and four magazines. None rattle when loaded in my pistol. I am not sure what is wrong with the pistol in the vedio, but if I were the owner I would call Beretta and ask them. I am sure it's an easy fix the owner can do, if not I would think Beretta would take can of him in their usual first class way. Mine is flawless as far as a man made object goes.

Vv


----------



## Mark Mck (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw the same video review where the handgun rattled. I shot my px4 subcompact today for the first time and used 3 different ammos and had no problems while shooting 120 rounds threw it. I tended to shoot low and to the left but had nice groups. Mine does not rattle with an unloaded clip in and seems well put together and tight.


----------

